# What's Gab's end goal with cloning Brave?



## James Smith (Jun 29, 2019)

Without the backend infrastructure to serve ads I don't understand the point.


----------



## BEST_MAN_202 (Jun 29, 2019)

They are lazy that's why
/thread


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Dissenter extension got basically banned so they needed to fork a browser to include Dissenter by default. Brave might be the easiest (partially) de-Googled Chromium browser to fork. I don't believe their business model is about serving ads, I don't even really know what Gab's business model is.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 29, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> The Dissenter extension got basically banned



.... of course it did. I have not been keeping up.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 29, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> The Dissenter extension got basically banned so they needed to fork a browser to include Dissenter by default. Brave might be the easiest (partially) de-Googled Chromium browser to fork. I don't believe their business model is about serving ads, I don't even really know what Gab's business model is.



They've just introduced gabPro subscription. Basically you pay $60 a year and you get verified and other pointless nonsense.

I got off the gab bandwagon (despite having 10,000+ followers) when they banned lewd anime.  While degenerate, dumb drawings are harmless and gab are no different than SJW platforms in this regard, except they are on the extreme conservative end of the spectrum so they ban the things right-wingers find offensive.

Fuck reddit, fuck twitter, fuck gab, fuck everything and everyone with a cherry on top.


----------



## TaInTeDtAcO (Jun 29, 2019)

Torba is a moron. He and whoever else he works with at Gab completely incompetent when it comes to coding, creating functional products, and web development.

When he "forks" something basically he's taking something and sticking his shitty Gab logo on it. He then e-begs for money from clueless boomers and Q-anon fanatics by telling them that they are "fighting back" against the deep state and big tech. 

Right wing grift at it's finest.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 29, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> ...I don't even really know what Gab's business model is.


Collecting sheckles is Gab's business model. See, for example, the email below, sent just a day ago.

There was never any point to forking Brave, apart from trying to use it to boost their profile. At least it isn't a miserable failure, like forking Mastodon, the least efficient 'open social' software around, is going to be.

Who knows. They may just get a thousand more boomers to sign up at a thousand a pop this time. Or maybe not! We will see. I suspect the 'hackers' excuse for poor site performance may run a little thin when everything stops working after their great migration to Mastodon.





...


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jun 29, 2019)

Gab is frustrating. I want to like it and I actually have an account there just in case but it has way too many problems


----------



## James Smith (Jun 30, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> Fuck reddit, fuck twitter, fuck gab, fuck everything and everyone with a cherry on top.


Fuck anything moderated outside of the barest legally-mandated necessity.


----------



## JosephTX (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't know why @Null doesn't just start his own version of twitter


----------



## Autocrat (Jun 30, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> they banned lewd anime.



lol so much for free speech social media.

I just made a gab account



_lol_

You have to pay $60 to bookmark a post, filter your own feed, and.. invite people to Gab





And then they copied Brave's blockchain.

Gab isn't going to win the test of time, let alone the crypto space.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Jun 30, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> They've just introduced gabPro subscription. Basically you pay $60 a year and you get verified and other pointless nonsense.



Paid subscription for social media can actually work, btu they things they're featuring is stupid. For starters, paid verification is meh. Why would be the point for me, some nobody, to have a "verification" badge?


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 1, 2019)

JosephTX said:


> I don't know why @Null doesn't just start his own version of twitter


He could call it Zwitter.

Which is German for hermaphrodite.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 1, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> He could call it Zwitter.
> 
> Which is German for hermaphrodite.


I see that you, too, are a connoisseur of the exquisite music of Rammstein.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> I see that you, too, are a connoisseur of the exquisite music of Rammstein.


Surprisingly, not really. I only really know "Du Hasst"; I just remembered from High School German that "Zwitter" meant something funny. I did stumble across the Rammstein song while looking up what funny thing it meant, though.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 2, 2019)

Torba is a retard. That's all I'll say.


----------



## a_lurker (Jul 2, 2019)

JosephTX said:


> I don't know why @Null doesn't just start his own version of twitter


I don't think there is enough BTC in circulation to fund such a massive tard wrangling operation.


----------



## Julia Fortune (Jul 3, 2019)

Even if @Null lost his fucking mind, sold his soul for a few dozen bitcoins, and tried to start a Twitter alternative, it would quickly run into the 8chan/Gab Wall where the user base sucks so fucking bad that everyone would rather just die.


----------



## XE 600 (Jul 3, 2019)

This is still a thing? I'm surprised it's not dead yet.

GAB would never be considered a decent alternative to Twitter. It feels too similar like twitter so there's nothing to grab those who still use twitter and those who do use GAB tend to post something along the lines of "hur durr heil Hitler" which would make normies who are banned from twitter not want to turn to GAB. On top of this, Twitter itself is (very slowly) dying so nobody cares for that style of social media website.


----------



## Julia Fortune (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice User said:


> ...Twitter itself is (very slowly) dying so nobody cares for that style of social media website.


Maybe it's just me, but I'm noticing a lot of friends are moving back to more classically styled social media for public, and Discord for private. Forums and 4chan are most of what I browse nowadays, I just use my twitter to keep up with news, anime, and to catfish retarded pedophiles.


----------



## instythot (Jul 3, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> You have to pay $60 to bookmark a post, filter your own feed, and.. *invite people to Gab*



You know, most businesses pay the customer when they refer more customers rather than demanding the exact opposite. Christ, are they bad at literally everything?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jul 4, 2019)

JosephTX said:


> I don't know why @Null doesn't just start his own version of twitter


Plemora is on the list of things I might setup, which is "micro-blogging" thing that supports all the popular protocols (Mastadon, GNU Social, etc). I got demotivated on the idea when I saw all the big popular clients (Tusky, Fedilab) blacklist Gab's domain name, meaning the exact same thing could happen to us. If that happens I'd have to maintain a KF specific fork (much like Gab is doing with Brave). No one should trust an APK I've compiled, only the fringe will compile it themselves, and I ain't doing shit for iOS.

I question why all these clients blacklisted Gab while leaving all the lolicon and shitlord servers alone, it kinda seems like virtue signalling.

We'd certainly be added to this de-federating blocklist: https://github.com/dzuk-mutant/blockchain








						rick roll instead of logging in on selected domains by mlc · Pull Request #1303 · tuskyapp/Tusky
					

idea shamelessly stolen from @NicolasConstant's implementation of this for sengi




					github.com
				











						zhiyuan-lin/TuskyUncensored
					

An Android client based on Tusky for the Mastodon without domain block. - zhiyuan-lin/TuskyUncensored




					github.com
				




The federation situation with Matrix (which is chat, not microblogging) is a lot more open. There's one specific federated server that has a block from the official Matrix community channels, but no one has ever been de-federated at scale, though they recently added support for it.


----------



## a_lurker (Jul 15, 2019)

a_lurker said:


> I don't think there is enough BTC in circulation to fund such a massive tard wrangling operation.



... apparently there is.

Welcome to the fediverse?


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Jul 16, 2019)

Given that some really exceptional and paranoid people who have persecution and violence fantasies have migrated to GAB, I suspect it is infested by various police and intel services hoping to find the next Tarrant.  For me it is a look laugh but don't touch.
Brave can better control their browser distribution and its security; but GAB can't do that as wel. And GOK what shit has been put in the browsers. Or click bait photos. 
As for what they are trying to do, as others have mentioned you can pay a subscription and get useless premium features - and that warm gooey feeling that you are being oh, so rebellious by supporting some fuckers who are obsessed with free speech of the extremely paranoid and conspiracy laden variety. It is exceedingly funny to see some one linking the Jewish Conspiracy with Chem Trails and Donald Trump and weather control and possible (though not actual) aliens. I guess it makes sense to them. But it is tragic also. I really hope they are all just shit posters. But fear not.


----------



## Chichan (Jul 16, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> They've just introduced gabPro subscription. Basically you pay $60 a year and you get verified and other pointless nonsense.
> 
> I got off the gab bandwagon (despite having 10,000+ followers) when they banned lewd anime.  While degenerate, dumb drawings are harmless and gab are no different than SJW platforms in this regard, except they are on the extreme conservative end of the spectrum so they ban the things right-wingers find offensive.
> 
> Fuck reddit, fuck twitter, fuck gab, fuck everything and everyone with a cherry on top.


I thought they only banned loli and shota?


----------



## MrTickles (Jul 27, 2019)

Chichan said:


> I thought they only banned loli and shota?



They banned it in such a way that it leaves anything remotely triggering on the chopping block. It was under the guise of conforming with Us law, but then what the fuck is twitter/facebook doing, none of that weeb furry shit is banned there.

I find that stuff sad and degenerate but in no way can it possibly hurt anybody outside of hurting people's feelings. If a platform that prides itself on freedom of speech starts policing feelings because it fears the government then you know it has gone off the rails.


----------

